# Puppy fix



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Came home today,very confident puppy.puppy. Anwen told her off.

Arian.................

IMG_1575 by Robert James, on Flickr

Cant imagine thats comfortable.

IMG_1577 by Robert James, on Flickr

Sister alert !

IMG_1583 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Vizsla's sleep in the strangest positions. There have been so many occasions where I've asked myself...that can't be comfortable, she is going to move...then two hours later she's in an even more awkward position. Here's one of my favorites from when she was around 4-5 months old.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Love the name! So cute


----------



## K.Olsen (Jul 21, 2015)

Our Nova - This has got to be the most uncomfortable position.


----------

